# Darkside



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Sci-Fi is running a marathon of the scariest show of all time, Tales From the Darkside.:jol: :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoops. 
Sorry. It was on last night, when I made the post. 


And, I can say, even though they didn't show the single scariest episode of TFTD ever made, overall, that show is still ****in' terrifying, 20+ years later.:xbones: :jol: 



Oh, wait. I swore. Am I gonna get in trouble now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Crap - I missed it too. Used to love that show.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> ...And, I can say, even though they didn't show the single scariest episode of TFTD ever made...


Which episode do you think was the scariest RAXL? I've never seen the show but sounds like something worth checking out. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched a few of them that night - wish the scifi channel would do the marathon again.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Actually the scariest episode to me, and this is the scariest thing I have EVER seen on tv, or movies, was funny enough, the Christmas episode.

Mother and Father sit around the whole show, telling christmas stories to the two kids. Darrin Mcgavin plays Father. Probably right after he did Christmas Story. Anyways, the kids don't want to hear the usual xmas crap, so Father tells a story about a horrible beast that lives in the north pole, and is so ugly that it will kill anyone who says it's name. And it has giant ears, that get bigger, anytime anyone does say its name, so it can find them faster. It also has two arms, like giant snakes. As this is going on, the tv is doing its usual "oh, something coming from the north pole, must be Santa" thing. 
That's the whole show. A half hour show, gets what, 22 minutes of actual program? That's 21 minutes right there. 

Minute 22 hits, and it all goes to hell. The tv says Santa is at the familys address, the sound of flapping wings is heard, and two giant arms smash through the house, and grab Mother and Father. Pulling them and the xmas tree out. The little boy freaks out, starts to scream "It's the..." when Sister grabs him and puts her hand over his mouth. 

The wings start to flap again, and the camera starts to pull back to a wide shot of the kids, the destroyed living room and the house. 




Now, ok, I was 11 when I saw it. And it was July. But to this day, it is the scariest thing I have ever sen. And I still wont say the name of the creature. 
:jol: :jol:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay, can you spell it? The creature wont be looking over your shoulder at the time, right? 

Whats the name?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

NO! No spelling, no saying, no _thinking_ of the name!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks RAXL! I'll be looking for some of this series.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

As a child, I remember overloading on Mountain Dew every Friday night so I would be awake to see this show

Thanks to TiVo and www.Oct31st.org I got to watch the Sci-Fi mini marathon

I agree they should have aired the G _ _ _ _ _ _ episode

However, they did air the pilot episode with the wealthy miser who taunts those in the community who owe him money by daring them to send their children into his "haunted house" every Halloween to search for their parents debt records - if they are successful, the old man will consider their parent's debt to him paid in full

I won't say how it ends for those who have not yet seen it

That pilot was co-written by George Romero and is one of my personal favorites


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

great episode i agree also but i thought the father was E.G. Marshall? looked into it to see what the season was


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh ,man, I had no idea that was actually the pilot episode.
I thougt FEVER MAN was, or maybe the Vampire in a carnival episode. Maybe that was MONSTERS.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I now know its name!!!! Ya gotta love the internet. Beware the _ _ _ _ _ _ _. Um, nevermind, why take a chance.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

RAXL said:


> Oh ,man, I had no idea that was actually the pilot episode.
> I thougt FEVER MAN was, or maybe the Vampire in a carnival episode. Maybe that was MONSTERS.


To the best of my knowledge, "Trick or Treat" was the original pilot before the show was picked up - it was released later in the series as episode 40 something or another I believe

I could be wrong - I have been before you know


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Heads Up - The Scifi Channel is doing another Dark Side Marathon today. Woohoo!!!!


----------

